# My hooman is CWAZY!



## UsagiBanana (Dec 16, 2009)

Hawwo! Meh name'z Banana! ...nu, I'm not yellowz :X evorwyone askzez me dat! I'm onwy about 7 monthz owld. I share dis here account wid meh hooman. Oh wellz. Betteh start bloggin' nowz. :biggrin2:

Todai, meh hooman wuz actin' all koinds of weird. She wuz twying her best to twain me buuuuut I like to keep her on her twoezez >!!

She wuz getting all upset todai about her niece dat she forgwot dat she lefted meh door open...so I decideded to go and lick her face since she lookeded like she needed it.

Ohhh oh! Also-also!! She gwave me a new chew toi! It'z all hanging fwom dah top of meh howze widd all koinds of shapez and colorz of woodi-goodnez. Dah bwest part: it can has a bell on dah bottom! It makes dah cooooolest noizez when I bump it wid meh nose. :bunnydance:


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Dec 16, 2009)

Yougotta be a young bunny. Cuz I've known for a looooong time dat hoomins are cwazy! :rofl:

Oops! My hoomin's coming. Gotta go!

Gus


----------



## ricosuave (Dec 19, 2009)




----------



## hartleybun (Dec 28, 2009)

our hoomin is well crazy - she does dis stuff called quilting . she is sticking pins into herself lots. she says that quilting is one of her favourite pastimes. we is not getting dis - where is da fun in sticking pins in your paws:?
luv roxy and hartleybun


----------



## kirsterz09 (Jan 10, 2010)

Our hoomin is crazy too! Da other day when she came out to feed us she slipped on this white stuff and then kept sliding around all over da place she looked very silly!


----------



## fuzz16 (Jan 10, 2010)

my homin sweeps at nite!!!! I cannet beweave it!!


----------



## bearbop (Jan 12, 2010)

My hoomin don't let me get toys because i have so much fun with them i break them within a day.

got to go,

Walter and toby


----------



## UsagiBanana (Jan 13, 2010)

:O! No toys!? How do you past by dah boredumm? 

My momma is really funny! She giggles wen I lick her :bunnydance:


----------



## randaatje (Mar 2, 2010)

My mom thinks that I am cawazy, but she is the one who is cawazy! She doesnt know nuthin yet, but I will get her teached.


----------



## himmiechick (Jun 18, 2010)

My humans oh boy don't get me started! She is so crazy! She is like GAGA over my nephew! But he keeps staring at the himmilayan under me! Oh YEAH she is gaga about her to!!


----------



## rabbitsrock_love (Jul 9, 2010)

mah hoomin is CWAZY too!!! she gwets wet! (she says its a shwower) i'd die if i gwet wet a lwittle bwit!!!

All hoomins are CAWAZY!!!! :happyrabbit:

----------------
Snowflake:bunnybutt:


----------

